

Review my startup, TheaterAdvisor: for the theatrically inclined HNer - ibejoeb
http://www.theateradvisor.com

======
ibejoeb
Think along the lines of netflix/goodreads/yelp for theatre. Still very new
and constantly evolving, but good response from the community so far. The tech
work is a lot of fun, especially the collaborative filtering stuff. The
audience tends toward very non-technical, so I got a lot of instant feedback
about what works for them and what doesn't. And you can't beat New York City
for a tech/theatre startup. Cheers.

